# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  قصة قانونيةقصيرة/المدينة المهجورة

## وميض العراقي

قصة قانونية قصيرة/ المدينة المهجورة 
سار خلف أقداره لايعلم ما يضمه المجهول بكى من قسوة الزمان عليه ثم ركب المركبة متجها الى مدينة لم يرها من قبل لكنه سمع بها لأناس عرفوا بالطيب والكرم سمع صوت من بعيد يناديه ارحل اذهب لعل الحظ سيحالفك في هذه المرة وتجد من يزرع البهجة والسرور في قلبك أدرك انه صوت حبيبته التي توفت اثر حادث مؤسف كان متفائلا طول الطريق منبهرا بجمال الطبيعة الذي يدل على حياة أجمل من حياته التي عاشها اخرج من جيبه علبة السكائر وبدء التدخين سأله قائد المركبة الذي يجلس بجنبه من أين أنت أجابه أنا رجل من سبايا الوطن الذ بيح اطرق أبواب كولالة (جلولاء) ابحث عن تاريخ عضامي أفتش عن امرأة أودعت بها أحلامي استغرب قائد المركبة من كلامه ثم واصل السير في الطريق البعيد وصلو بالقرب من بحيرة كبيرة جدا انبهر بجمالها وبأنواع الطيور التي تسبح فوقها أخرج رأسه من نافذة السيارة نضر الى تلك البحيرة بشغف طلب من قائد السيارة الوقوف بالقرب منها ثم نزل واقترب من البحيرة التي سحرته نضر في أعماقها رأى أسماكا تسبح وتلعب في الماء حدث نفسه بصوت منخفض ياليتني احدى تلك السمكات ياليتني سمكة لأسبح والعب بعيدا عن القتل والذبح والتفجيرات بعيدا عن المداهمات بعيدا عن الطائفية البغظاء ثم مد يديه الى الماء وغرف شيء منه ليغتسل به رأى صورة امرأة عجوز ذات وجه قبيح سألها من أنتي ضحكت بصوت عالي أنا امرأة وئدت نفسها قبل خمس سنوات في هذه البحيرة بعد ان قتلو فلذة كبدها أبنائها الأربعة باسم الطائفية والذي توفي والدهم على أثرها أصيب بنوبة قلبية من شدة القهر جئت تبحث عن الأمان آنت أي أمان تبحث عنه في مدينة غالبة نسائها أصبحت أرامل بسبب ماجرى من قتال طائفي انها مدينة بالقرب من مدينة كولالة تدعى قزرباط (السعدية)
0تبعد عنها بمسافة ليست بقريبة لمدينة أناسها أموات وهم احياء لاترى الابتسامة في وجوههم خيم عليهم الضلام قتلهم الخوف من المجهول لايعلمون مالذي سيحصل في يومهم التالي عد من حيث اتيت لربما ديارك اامن بكثير من هذه المدينة سكب الماء الذي بين يديه وعاد مسرعا الى المركبة انطلقت المركبة من جديد وصل بالقرب من مدينة اشبه بألمهجورة أغلب بيوتها محروقة سأل قائد المركبة ماسم هذه المدينة اجابه بخوف انها قزرباط اجابه قزرباط تذكر تلك العجوز التي اخبرته عنها طلب من قائد المركبة الدخول الاان الاخير رفض سأ له عن سبب رفضه أجابه قائد المركبة ان الشرطة في قزرباط يبحثون عني في كل مكان ويحاولون القبض علي لانني ذات يوم زوجت بزوجة ثانية دون ان استحصل على موافقة من زوجتي الاولى مماحدا بها الامر الى التشكي علي واصدار امرا بالقبض بحقي استنادا لاحكام المادة الثالثة من قانون الاحوال الشخصية الذي يحضر على الرجل بألتزوج من زوجة ثانية بدون موافقة زوجته الاولى لذا فأنا أخاف دخول هذه المدينة ثم تابعا السير فطلب من قائد المركبة العودة الى تلك البحيرة بعد قررفي اعماق نفسه الالتحاق بتلك العجوز.
المؤلف الناقد القانوني
وميض حامد الزبيدي
1/3/2014

----------


## رحيمة

*شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل و المفيذ ♥
*

----------


## كريم ممدوح

جميلللللللللللللللله

----------


## ازدهار

يعطيك العافية

----------


## رايات مصرية

لا إله إلا أنت سبحان إني كنت من الظالمين â™¥

----------

